#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Interactive excel formulas in powerpoint?

## c.davidson

I want to have a blank table in Powerpoint, in which I can type in a length and width in two of the cells, and the area is calculated in a third cell. e.g C3=(C1*C2). Is this possible to do while the presentation is running?

----------

